# Leggere ext3/3 da windows (Era: Partizioni condivise)

## ScolaBirra

Ciao a tutti, forse lo sapete gia', nel qual caso dimenticate.

Per condividere una partizione tra win e linux normalmente ho sempre usato una partizione FAT32. Oggi invece ho scoperto (grazie a osnews) che esiste anche un driver ext2 per windows.

http://www.fs-driver.org/index.html

Stasera provo a casa (qui al lavoro ho only linux), ma mi sembra piu' interessante che avere quello schifo di fat32.

Ciao

Scola

----------

## Apetrini

mmm... io avevo sentito qualcosa del genere per ext3, spero che ci sia!

Aspetto qualche anima buona che ci dica qualcosa a proposito...

----------

## Kernel78

 *Apetrini wrote:*   

> mmm... io avevo sentito qualcosa del genere per ext3, spero che ci sia!
> 
> Aspetto qualche anima buona che ci dica qualcosa a proposito...

 

vai su www.google.it e cerca ext3 windows

/edit: se avessi almeno guardato il link postato sopra avresti letto

 *Quote:*   

> Linux Ext3 volumes can also be accessed. To do that, please read the FAQ section.

 

----------

## !equilibrium

il link suggerito da Kernel78 porta ad link non + esistente, qui trovate il progetto di ext2fsd su sf.net

qui ce n'Ã¨ un'altro, sempre per ext2, ma non ho idea di quale sia la differenza.

EDIT: il link a ext2fsd era sbagliato

----------

## Kernel78

 *DarkAngel76 wrote:*   

> il link suggerito da Kernel78 porta ad link non + esistente

 

LOL io ho solo linkato google  :Laughing: 

----------

## Apetrini

 *Kernel78 wrote:*   

>  *Apetrini wrote:*   mmm... io avevo sentito qualcosa del genere per ext3, spero che ci sia!
> 
> Aspetto qualche anima buona che ci dica qualcosa a proposito... 
> 
> vai su www.google.it e cerca ext3 windows
> ...

 

Ecco. sei tu la mia anima buona, mi hai risparmiato un po' di fatica. Grazie.

Ho provato a cercare anche per XFS, ma non trovo nulla.  :Sad: 

Peccato volevo metter XFS su un hard-disk esterno (via Usb...un bel 200gb) per tenermi mp3 e roba varia...

P.S. a volte la mia pigrizia non ha limiti, soprattutto oggi che mi sono svegliato alle 3.30 di pomeriggio.

Kernel78: ti chiedo scusa.

----------

## !equilibrium

 *Kernel78 wrote:*   

>  *DarkAngel76 wrote:*   il link suggerito da Kernel78 porta ad link non + esistente 
> 
> LOL io ho solo linkato google 

 

no hai linkato google e una specifica ricerca che riporta un'articolo che spiega come usare ext2 su win, ma i link di tale articolo sono tutti "non esistenti", questo intendevo e puntavano a ext2fsd di cui ho riportato il link attuale.

----------

## Kernel78

 *DarkAngel76 wrote:*   

>  *Kernel78 wrote:*    *DarkAngel76 wrote:*   il link suggerito da Kernel78 porta ad link non + esistente 
> 
> LOL io ho solo linkato google  
> 
> no hai linkato google e una specifica ricerca che riporta un'articolo che spiega come usare ext2 su win, ma i link di tale articolo sono tutti "non esistenti", questo intendevo e puntavano a ext2fsd di cui ho riportato il link attuale.

 

Se mi permetti di dissentire io ho linkato google e ho suggerito una specifica ricerca  *google wrote:*   

> Risultati 1 - 10 su circa 415.000 per ext3 windows

  e tra le altre cose riporta anche un articolo con link non funzionante ma dubito che tutti i circa 415k link siano riferiti all'articolo non esistene, anzi alcuni li ho provati personalmente ed esistono, certo non mi sono messo a controllare 415k link ma solo una esigua minoranza ...

Non capisco quale tra questi 415k link continui a sostenere che io abbia privilegiato  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## Jajo188

credo che alcuni di voi gia ne siano a conoscenza però cazzeggiando ho trovato questo e mi sembra molto utile + che altro per eliminare/convertire il maggior numero possibile delle fat32 usate per condividere files con windows oppure (come nel mio caso) le scomodissime ntfs degli hdd esterni =P

http://www.fs-driver.org/index.html

----------

## comio

 *Jajo188 wrote:*   

> credo che alcuni di voi gia ne siano a conoscenza però cazzeggiando ho trovato questo e mi sembra molto utile + che altro per eliminare/convertire il maggior numero possibile delle fat32 usate per condividere files con windows oppure (come nel mio caso) le scomodissime ntfs degli hdd esterni =P
> 
> http://www.fs-driver.org/index.html

 

io ho sempre fatto così: qemu/vmware + linux + samba  :Very Happy: 

ciao

----------

## Jajo188

questa è una soluzione più diretta e semplice credo =P, solo questo =D

----------

## comio

anche se io non userei mai quel driver... mi pare che vada contro la gpl! non credo che quel tipo abbia sviluppato in toto tutto il driver ext3... più probabile che l'abbia "wrappizzato".

ciao

----------

## stefanonafets

Senza togliere che il tutto è terribilmente OT ...    :Confused: 

----------

## !equilibrium

senza contare che c'Ã¨ giÃ  un'altro topic a riguardo, sullo stesso identico argomento  :Wink: 

(fate una ricerca prima di postare!)

----------

## Jajo188

è vero che non è gpl ma è freeware e di solito la ricerca la faccio, stavolta non l'ho fatta perché non ho visto il topic nell prime pagine della sezione italiana e poi facendo ora la ricerca ho visto che non c'è proprio nella sezione Italian e poi penso che in ogni caso sia un aiutino  :Wink: 

----------

## comio

 *Jajo188 wrote:*   

> è vero che non è gpl ma è freeware e di solito la ricerca la faccio, stavolta non l'ho fatta perché non ho visto il topic nell prime pagine della sezione italiana e poi facendo ora la ricerca ho visto che non c'è proprio nella sezione Italian e poi penso che in ogni caso sia un aiutino 

 

il problema è che gpl implica gpl... deve rilasciare il codice! 

ciao

----------

## Jajo188

sì hai ragione però non sai se ha usato il driver per linux oppure ne ha scritto proprio uno nuovo e non lo sò neanche io =P però se fosse come dici tu sarebbe da far notare  :Wink: 

----------

## !equilibrium

 *Jajo188 wrote:*   

> poi facendo ora la ricerca ho visto che non c'ï¿½ proprio nella sezione Italian e poi penso che in ogni caso sia un aiutino 

 

non per essere pignolo, ma: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-368777-highlight-.html

il topic italiano c'era giÃ   :Wink: 

bisognerebbe dire ai moderatori di fare il join dei due thread

----------

## Jajo188

hahahah hai ragione =P non l'ho proprio visto e l'ho pure cercato  :Wink: 

----------

## randomaze

 *Jajo188 wrote:*   

> hahahah hai ragione =P non l'ho proprio visto e l'ho pure cercato 

 

Procedo al merge dei thread.

----------

## Ic3M4n

lo so che forse sono contro corrente... ma questa notizia non mi fa piacere, anzi... mi crea più dispiaceri che altro, adesso vi spiego anche il perchè.... se io avessi un pc in dual boot lin/win chi mi impedisce di avere accesso a porzioni di filesystem linux da win? nessuno... ovvero mio padre o chi altro potrebbe senza troppi problemi entrare nella mia /boot e per il solo piacere di farlo eliminarmi l'ultimo kernel appena compilato. quindi... devo iniziare a tremare e ricercare un filesystem più esoterico per mantenermi la mia /boot?

----------

## Onip

no, con il driver segalato da Jajo188 puoi sceglere quali partizioni rendere visibili e quali no. Certo, tutto viene gestito da un programmino nel Pannello di Controllo (==> abb. accessibile x uno smaliziato), ma quale utente medio ci va a guardare? E poi , essendo un fs open-source, prima o poi  sarebbe dovuto sucedere, no?

EDIT: typo

----------

## knefas

Iceman: (OT) il problema non si pone, in quanto se hai accesso fisico al computer non c'e' fs che tenga:  se tuo padre e' cosi' determinato da installare ext2fsd...beh, fa assai prima da un livecd!  :Smile: 

----------

## Ic3M4n

si, certo... però sono quelle cose che molti si augurano che non succedano mai... nel senso: fino ad ora ho ritenuto il mio sistema sicuro, nel senso che l'unico modo che avesse qualcuno di cancellarmi qualcosa fosse con un qualche programma tipo fdisk o simili... adesso invece... bastano pochi click e la mia partizione di boot risulta visibile a chiunque.... va beh migrerò su xfs anche quella, come tutto il resto.

----------

